# DIY Co2 Regulator how-to INFO (lot of pics)



## SvenBoogie

You, sir, are freaking awesome.


----------



## wondabread

Very nice write up. One thing I don't think you mentioned was getting some plastic washers for the cylinder to reg connection. They aren't always needed, but I have a 5lb tank that leaked like crazy without it using one particular regulator. They cost about .20, and are worth it for piece of mind. You could also use a perma-seal, which costs more (around $7), but pretty much last forever.

Did I mention very nice write up? Hope you enjoy your rig as much as I do mine.

And leftc helped me serveral times as well - he's a great guy!


----------



## smoq

wondabread said:


> Very nice write up. One thing I don't think you mentioned was getting some plastic washers for the cylinder to reg connection. They aren't always needed, but I have a 5lb tank that leaked like crazy without it using one particular regulator. They cost about .20, and are worth it for piece of mind. You could also use a perma-seal, which costs more (around $7), but pretty much last forever.
> 
> Did I mention very nice write up? Hope you enjoy your rig as much as I do mine.
> 
> And leftc helped me serveral times as well - he's a great guy!


 Thanks for mentioning that and of course you're correct. Don't forget to grab those washers from the filling station guys.


----------



## Left C

That sure is a great DIY writeup! :thumbsup:

You a very welcome to post it in the Victor/Dual Stage thread if you want.


----------



## smoq

Left C said:


> That sure is a great DIY writeup! :thumbsup:
> 
> You a very welcome to post it in the Victor/Dual Stage thread if you want.


I sure do that.


----------



## Zapins

Very interesting! Would you mind posting where you found all the connections? I bought a clippart needle valve ages ago, I think the threading is 5/32" but I can't seem to find connections to get it to standard regulator fittings?

How much did this set up cost you in total?


----------



## Darkblade48

Most of the standard fittings (i.e. 1/8" to 1/4" or vice versa, etc) can be found in the plumbing section of your local hardware store. 

As for the Clippard needle valve, it uses #10/32 connections; fittings for this size connection are not usually available at hardware stores. You will likely need to contact a distributor of Clippard and/or contact someone that carries these fittings (Rex Grigg, SuMo, GLA come to mind).


----------



## [email protected]

*wow, great write up*

Smoq, lovely write up. One quick follow up, how much did your parts cost. 

*** UPDATE *** Ack sorry someone has already asked this. Perhaps another question would be where did you go for these parts, should I visit my hardware store, a LFS, or elsewhere?

Cheers,

Dillon


----------



## smoq

Thanks guys. I've got most of my fittings at local plumbing store, it's cheaper than order them online. The fittings that go into swagelok metering valve can be found only at their website. Clippard sent me solenoid + brass check valves and regulator was bought here on S&S. I don't remember exactly how much it all cost, but it was close to $150 including shipping. But I don't regret any dollar spent Hope that helps


----------



## Shary

Hello, 

Just wondering If you could provide the Product number for the Metering valve. I have got the same regulator and gathering the parts to build one like yours. Could you please provide me further part numbers and any resources where I can buy the stuff. 

Thanks very much


----------



## Joshism

I see that others put the o ring under the bubble counter.

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/9-equipment/143887-heads-up-jbj-bubble-counter-users.html


----------



## Ulisesfrb

not sure why, but I'm having issues seeing the images.


----------



## PlantedRich

Ulisesfrb said:


> not sure why, but I'm having issues seeing the images.


Old issue from way back when! At one point the photo posting on Photobucket was free but then they started charging and many of the users simply quit and went other places, leaving the old photos on any forum useless. 
Might note that the posting is over ten years old? :grin2:


----------



## Ulisesfrb

Darn. I did not notice this was an old thread.


----------



## Botia dude

Ulisesfrb said:


> Darn. I did not notice this was an old thread.


I posted a similar thread within the last 6 months with tons of photos if you're looking for info.

https://www.plantedtank.net/forums/20-diy/1283377-assembling-co2-regulator-beginners.html


----------

